# What to do if the error message in Sync Activity is Metadata



## Bill Bruner (Jul 2, 2017)

My Lightroom Mobile will not sync collections from my LR Desktop.
   When I go to Perferences > Lightroom Mobile, the Sync Activity reports "Metadata" error message.
  Any tricks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Bill. You checked sync is definitely not paused. What happens if you uncheck the sync checkbox, wait for the error to clear and then recheck it?

Or if sync looks fine everywhere else, you could try quitting LR then deleted the Sync.lrdata file from /Users/[your user]/Library/Caches/Adobe/Lightroom/Sync Data. This just clears the local cache.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 3, 2017)

In the other (first) thread on this issue there was a screenshot of a couple of images in the grid, both had the sync icon but both also had the "missing image" exclamation mark icon. Maybe relevant?

Link here: Lightroom CC is not syncing photos


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh well spotted Jim! Yes, that'd do it.


----------

